# leftover anchovies



## luvs (Oct 17, 2004)

what to do with them? i'm thinking scrambled eggs and a caeser salad, but what any other ideas? thanks.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

Pizza!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2004)

brown garlic in olive oil, finely chop anchovies and add to garlic, dump in 2 large cans of crushed tomatoes, add a cup of red wine, a few sprigs of thyme, then simmer. when the sauce has reduced a bit, put in some cleaned shrimp, lump crabmeat, and a filet of cod or another firm white fish. cover and simmer 5 minutes more or until the thickest fish is cooked thru, but don't over do it. serve over angelhair pasta.


----------



## luvs (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks!
i may try yours tomorrow, buckytom, tomorrow. i have a freezer-full of fish, just gotta get some crabmeat.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2004)

you're welcome luvs. put the crabmeat in just before you serve it. it's probaably already cooked, so it just needs to re-heat. if put in too early, it'll fall apart. also, my fav type of canned tomatoes is either muir glen organic or cento brand. if you don't want to cook down the tomatoes, you can just use a pre-made plain marinara sauce. also, experiment with herbs, see which ones you like. thyme, oregano, basil, savory, marjoram, sage, fennel, rosemary are all good in this dish, but should be used sparingly. don't let the herbs steal the show from the fish...


----------



## luvs (Oct 18, 2004)

i made it, buckytom! yum!  
i added mussels, sage, italian seasoning (all out of oregano, grumble, grumble :? ) and tarragon.
i made a really little batch, just enough to fit into my mini all clad pan, cause i was only cooking for me, so i underdid the anchovies. and i underestimated on the salt. but it was still good.
thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2004)

i'm glad you liked it luvs. throw in a little hot pepper and voila, you've got fra diavolo. good with stronger flavored fish like bluefish.

the anchovies are kinda funny. if you chop them up, they melt into the sauce giving it a nice seafood flavor. you'd think they'd be too strong but they disappear.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2004)

No such thing as leftover anchovies in my house!!   

I just eat them from the jar or can.


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2004)

mmm, i'm on a spicy and salty foods kick, so that sounds really good. 
i used cod in mine. i can see a lot of different types of fish working in this.

and jennyema!!! you're brave! i can eat like a quarter of an anchovy and the caper in the center of it plain and that's about it, lol.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 21, 2004)

I solved the problem by using anchovy paste.  I  use what I need for caesar dressing and cap it and store in the fridge.  I much prefer them out of the can, but I could never use all of them.  Never tried freezing them.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 21, 2004)

I solved the problem by using anchovy paste.  I  use what I need for caesar dressing and cap it and store in the fridge.  I much prefer them out of the can, but I could never use all of them.  Never tried freezing them.


----------



## luvs (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks, noreskog.  
i have used the paste.
it's good in an improv.-ceaser salad, though!
i think i might throw a tube in my cart next time i'm at the grocery store. 
and cream cheese, i hafta make my anchovy dip.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 22, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> thanks, noreskog.
> i have used the paste.
> it's good in an improv.-ceaser salad, though!
> i think i might throw a tube in my cart next time i'm at the grocery store.
> and cream cheese, i hafta make my anchovy dip.



mmmmmmmmmmmmm, anchovy dip, want to share your recipe???  sounds really good.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 22, 2004)

deep fry em in a coating of flour and hot sauce and a little sugar and corn startch


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2004)

norgeskog, the dip recipe:
-1 8-oz. package cream cheese, softened
-milk
-several anchovies (remove caper if they're rolled)
-8 green olives (from the jar)
-white onion
-white pepper (just a little) or black pepper
-1 lemon
-worcestershire
-scallion

combine cream cheese and a splash of milk in bowl and blend using fork.
mash enough anchovies with a fork or knife to make a scant tablespoon.
mince a little white onion very finely and add that and anchovy to bowl. 
roll up olives in several thicknesses of paper towel and squeeeze brine from them. mince. add those, pepper to taste, a big squeeze of lemon juice, a splash of worcestershire, and a little sliced scallion for color. blend a little, then beat with mixer till well-blended. garnish with parsley or additional scallions. 
the white onion may be omitted if you prefer all scallions. chill to let flavors blend. good with pretzels. 

hmmmmmmm, reading over this, i'm seeing hot sauce being good in this. i'm gonna mix a little of mine with some tomorrow and see if it's any good. i'll let you know!

and masteraznchefjr, tht's sounds like it would be really good, especially with some hearty bread and unsalted butter and a glass of milk to cut the saltiness. thanks!


----------



## Robt (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess I don't understnd the challenge.I buy Itialian or Spanish anchoveys in a jar with olive oil.  I have no left overs as I simply put the lid back on.  The times I've used canned I've put the excess in a jar and added oil as needed.

I do have a similar problem though.  MY wife opens the jar and eats the fillets as a snack and when I pull it out for use...NO fillets!


----------

